# What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't?



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

I'm just kindof curious as to what *extra* people are putting on their Turbo VR6 cars to push them that much further. On ATP's website, there is a "600hp 2.9L VR6", and the infamous EIP 600+ whp car. 
Most cars, even when going all out like Jim Chu or Ballin-Audi, are pushing around 400 or 500, respectively. Both are running Stand Alone engine management, increased displacement, giant T70 turbo in Ballin's case...
What's the secret?


----------



## VR6x6x4T (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GruvenVR6)*

I think its called the Bu**sh*t factor...........
Or maybe UK BHP is Smaller than US BHP?????
Will let you know when I finally get my 3.0L T04b VR run in......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (VR6x6x4T)*

You can either run more boost (35+ psi in EIP's case) or make the power up in higher rpm's. You do this by running a real big turbine side(q-trim w/ a 1.00 a/r) You need to do cams, and a custom intake manifold tuned for those rpm's. This way your motor is efficient at the high rpms, and you can make big power up there. This allows you to run a big turbine side that spools up later, right in your new power band( 5.5-8.5k+). At this point you would run a ton of boost anyway, so you would make ungodly amounts of power. Just wait, there's one on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (vwmotorsports)*

Also, it's pretty ridiculous to run such a big turbine(T70) unless you are making 700whp and running a big turbine side to support the flow. I know Ballin Audi has made big numbers, but I think it could be kind of a mismatch. That turbo is good for 79lbs/minute. That's good for 800 whp...
http://www.majesticturbo.com/30329.html



[Modified by vwmotorsports, 3:12 PM 10-10-2002]


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (vwmotorsports)*

All I got to say is Fu*k eip 
Always crying about lack of traction

http://www.vwsport.com/file/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=638 
http://www.vwsport.com/file/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=364


----------



## RaddoVR6-T (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (turbo8v)*

"Also, it's pretty ridiculous to run such a big turbine(T70) unless you are making 700whp and running a big turbine side to support the flow. I know Ballin Audi has made big numbers, but I think it could be kind of a mismatch. That turbo is good for 79lbs/minute. That's good for 800 whp..."
You have a point *sorta*...I personally know Chris aka"ballin audi" and I can explain a few things...
Numero uno...he was ONLY pushing 18psi to make that hp number. With the fully built bottom end and his fuel setup he could have went way higher boost. I can definetly see his car making in the 600hp range and running 10s in the 1/4.
Second...he hadnt done too much tuning of the SDS to my knowledge, so theres bound to be more horses had from some more tuning.
Third...its called traction.If he ran a smaller turbo hed be spinning thru the lower gears like how my car, and most others do. He runs a big compressor side with a t4 turbine. Its all custom spec I THINK. Its not your average t70, he spools up around 4500-5000 i think. Unfortionately he blew the engine so it'll be awhile till we hear more from him.
DISCLAIMER: I dont know everything about his car, so not everything might be 100% accurate so dont take what I say as total absolute fact.


----------



## myfox93 (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (RaddoVR6-T)*

NOS, NOS,NOS, NOS, NITROUS, etc.!


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (myfox93)*

I am going to go out on a limb here and say that what puts them apart from the others is the 600hp......


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (lowandslow)*

The key to making ovee 600whp is simple. Well not really. It takes alot of playing around to see what works. First off, piston that are over bores. close to 3.1 is good. Fully done big valve head for flow, custom short runner intake manifold, the air flow is the key. The turbo has to be big, but not really a T70 variety. The ehaust housing has to be over 1.XX. Also the compressor efficiency to put out good air flow at 30+ psi is essential. I'll tell you this SEM did it with less than 30 psi. Even the ATP manifold is good. 
Remember the KEY to every race car with crazy power is TUNING. you have to be safe, yet aggressive enough to give good power. Also it don't work unless you can hook down the track.


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GTI2lo)*

Actually 3.1 is not good..
Look at all the high hp vr6's.. all 2.9... reason the go 2.9 is that the extra displacement makes up for the hp loss from the lower compression


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (turbo8v)*

drive down here to westminister, ask for tank and rc, then say"fu#k you" to them...or talk to "turbo"lou, i think he's in your neck of the woods


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (seventyfive)*

Ive seen lou's car very impressive but eip is the most shaddy shop...and as for their awd a3 600 + hp car...I saw 1 11 sec pas and 5 times on a trailer....So once again...Fu#k EIP


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (turbo8v)*

I absoluelty hate EIP and their conduct and the fact that they didn't build their 800+ HP GTI(Yes 800+). But to my point, i think boost is the main factor, the more air the more power, right(as long as there is adequate fueling)? Well, whats the easiest way to get more air? More boost! And EIPs car has supposedly ran 56lbs at the track, not a rumor, i either read it on the magazine article that european car did or off their website, can't remeber.


----------



## dub monkey (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (ItsukiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually 3.1 is not good..
Look at all the high hp vr6's.. all 2.9... reason the go 2.9 is that the extra displacement makes up for the hp loss from the lower compression[HR][/HR]​Wow, holy stupidity, a 3.1 is not good but a 2.9 is because a 2.9 has "extra displacement" to make up for the bottom end??? Dude, I dont own a vr6 but last time I checked vr6's were 2.8's thus making a 3.1 motor have roughly 300cc's over a 2.8.......
But let me ask you this, you go from a 2.8 to a 2.9, adding about 100cc's of displacement, and that's going to take care of the hp loss due to the lower compression, but if you add 300cc's of displacement it is no good? Where do you get these facts? Sounds like you are a bit confused or dont know what you are talking about.


[Modified by dub monkey, 12:33 AM 10-12-2002]


----------



## TheHata (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (ItsukiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually 3.1 is not good..
Look at all the high hp vr6's.. all 2.9... reason the go 2.9 is that the extra displacement makes up for the hp loss from the lower compression[HR][/HR]​








Boy!!!, let me cop that gti for a minute.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GruvenVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GruvenVR6) [HR][/HR]​about 300-350 more HP


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (dub monkey)*

Well you guys do what you want...thats all i have to say... DO WHAT YOU WANT...
Go 3.1....run 30lbs of boost...
Also how much HP do you think you lose from goin from 10:1 to 9:1 ??? 
Then how many HP do you think you gain from goin from 2.8 to 2.9 ???
Do you know why 3.1 is not good?? How about holy stupidity ??
Well lets just take a look at all the high hp turbo vr's cars
EIP GTI - 2.9
Turbo Lou - 2.9
Chris Green - 2.9
SEM - 2.9 (Though it might actually be 2.8)
Also trust me.. if you know lou you know the deal about eip, so if you don't know the situation don't talk you'd be surprised
Tim


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (TheHata)*

As for you all i see you doin is running your mouth... and hiding behind a computer... if you think 
Either 
A. you can build a car better then brian go out and prove it. And if all he can do its "Tune an FMU" then why can't anyone else master that skill???
B. Think your car is so much faster then mine or any of ours... come to the track and prove it.. other wise your just some wise ass crackin jokes, cause he's jealous...or atleast thats what it looks like
Tim


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GTI RB)*

..bad conduct?? who gave you the hard time?? i will not give that person any more christmas cards or doughnuts when i go there!!


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GruvenVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm just kindof curious as to what *extra* people are putting on their Turbo VR6 cars to push them that much further. On ATP's website, there is a "600hp 2.9L VR6", and the infamous EIP 600+ whp car. 
Most cars, even when going all out like Jim Chu or Ballin-Audi, are pushing around 400 or 500, respectively. Both are running Stand Alone engine management, increased displacement, giant T70 turbo in Ballin's case...
What's the secret? [HR][/HR]​It's called me not running 30+psi that's why i made [email protected] 18psi i know i can make [email protected] 30psi but was always scared to next time i dyno I'M going 30psi no less. 
Chris Green 


[Modified by BALLIN-AUDI, 8:37 AM 10-12-2002]


----------



## KILLACABBY (May 25, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (BALLIN-AUDI)*

ARRGHHHHH!!!! 600hp out of a vr....Bigg [email protected]#KIN DEAL...it's not hard at all to get 200HP per liter. im just wondering were all the 1000hp vr's are. This is what corresponding sized Japanese engines are capable off such as the RB26DETT Skyline motor and 600hp Talons with 4g63 2.0l motors are common. In toronto there is honda tuning shop called Alltech who run the Formula Honda dealerships car.....1.8l b18c1 turbo with 35psi and 814whp (not their latest dyno run but the last one i heard)....400+hp per liter and 9.27 secs in the quarter at cayuga practice last week. Come on guys. El Gatos 16v race car makes over 700hp doesnt he. If i dont get 400hp from my 16v next year i will be sick< and i aint spendin the kind of cash EIP have. What they run anyway 11's i think...All motor vdub guys run 11's.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (ItsukiVR6)*

Sorry, but i'm gonna have to go with dubmonkey on this one, the more displacement the better, no math in here. The way in which the displacement is made might effect the overall equation, do you more bore or stroke? Usually people go for bore since they dont want to effect their revvability, i dont know if the 3.1 is bore and stroke though.


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (killa)*

So killa, the same reason why you questioned the 500hp 8v cause of the 86mm bore... do you really think the walls of a 3.1 vr6 can hold 30psi???


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (ItsukiVR6)*

Timmie, i dont know the bore x stroke on the vr6 motor, i'd have to go with more displacement though, except if it's a crazy bore. A 1.8 block has a 81mm bore and spyros went to an 86 according to him, the most that i had seen was my friend's 2.1L 16v Turbo jetta with an 84.5mm bore, there's now way that an 86mm bore can take those 2.3 or 2.5BAR that spyros mentioned.
As far as the vr goes, I would have to look into the bore x stroke to come up with the best setup, isnt the stock vr bore 81mm? what size are 2.9pistons?
Big cranks suck.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (killa)*

just like on big block chevys and fords... you can only go so big.
the wall thickness on a 
VR6 is .320"
a 3.0L bored block measures 3.287" compaired to the stock 3.187".
Thats .100" bore, thats unheard of in the american cars... to get an all bore 3.1L you have to go another .100" of an inch, therefore leaving only .120" wall thickness. 
This is unsafe for HIGH boost.
Right now i have 3.0L 3.287" pistons, cunningham rods, 60-1 stage 5 non hifi, Haltech... When i get it running if i cant hit 450+ WHP I will be pissed!
i would never go 3.1L all bore in a VR6 with HIGH boost, i would only go with an all bore 3.1L with a n/a car!!!


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GruvenVR6)*

secret = $$$$$$$$$
time
experamentation oh yeah
more $$$$$$$$$


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (Gerapudo)*

well gerapudo, I never worked on a vr bottom end, but i tell you this, there's no secret when saying that the more displacement the better. Bigger cranks can suck too, but if it'll make a huge difference then u can always go with a slightly bigger stroke and move the wrist pin up in the piston a bit. But R&D=a lot of $$$$ 
Glad to see that you finally got a 60-1 non Hi-Fi, beats the hell outta that T3/T4 mistake you made huh?


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (killa)*

tHE 3.1 LITER kit is a bore increase and stoke increase.{hehe}







I look for the specs in a little bit.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Glad to see that you finally got a 60-1 non Hi-Fi, beats the hell outta that T3/T4 mistake you made huh?







[HR][/HR]​the dude i got if from wouldnt tell me the turbine housing size and when i got it it was a .48, the looser! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i figured it was a .63 like normal but NOOOOO.
i think it came off of a Drag honda kit, it was brand new but...


----------



## AE86 Tuner (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (Gerapudo)*

I believe that the power is hidden in the cylinder head and turbo. Thats where you should focus your attention too. Don't get carried away with bore size, engine size, etc, etc. Think back to the turbo days of F1. 
1.5L 4 cyl with over 1200 hp. Also look at some of the fastest honda's 1.8L with 900hp. (81~82mm bore) 


[Modified by AE86 Tuner, 7:51 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (AE86 Tuner)*

all i have to say is 600whp or whatever the dyno is only ### where are all the big ###in the 1/4 mile there are verry few guys out ther competing and putting it down..... a little secrete the hard part is putting down the power not making it ...
hey all the north jersey guys with the vrs are there putting that siiiit down making it out i see them out alot..... lou's new car..., like eip or not is baaaaadaass ...i ran next to him from a roll on full boost and that thing screeaams pulling on me hard while i was at full boost..(granted we were both spinning it was damp out my disclaimer slash excuse ,he!he!)
600 HP MEANS NOTHING UNTILL IT SHOWS UP ON A TIMESLIP..
allen
[email protected] stock 1.8 w/t 2.0 head


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (81 vw pickup)*

This is very true, If you are spinning you are not putting down the power. I know that last year SEM did a 10.2 spinning the 26" slicks 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th(?) all the way down the track. Truely a soght to see two black marks all the way up the track. This year they are addressing the issue with wheelie bars and suspension tuning. This is most argueably the most difficult part of drag racing that most people don't understand. This is why PRO teams spend 1000's of hours figuring out the right suspension settings to get their power to the ground. This is why they are fast. Anyone can pay $50,000 and get a car that makes over 700 hp and the car will only run 11's if it can't get traction. 
Good 60' s for FWD cars are in the 1.5 and 1.6 sec range. This is very hard to get and then you have to get a good 330' and 1/8th mile. These all have to be looked at to achieve a high 8 second pass!


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GTI2lo)*

<<<Good 60' s for FWD cars are in the 1.5 and 1.6 sec range. This is very hard to get and then you have to get a good 330' and 1/8th mile. These all have to be looked at to achieve a high 8 second pass! >>>
1.5-1.6 are good 60 foots, but if you want high 8's you need to pullin high 1.3-low 1.4's nowadays.......these are hard to get! that is what the honda camp and neon camp are pullin......hell the all motor camp is pullin 1.4 60's now honda or neon


----------



## AE86 Tuner (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (compresdcaddy)*

your right. You will need low low 1.4/1.3's to run 8's. Just three years ago no one would've thought a FWD could pull a 1.3 60ft yet now there's almost 10 fwd cars going it. CRAZY!!!


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (AE86 Tuner)*

Killa you dont run 3.0 or 3.1 in a vr with turbo unless you want the block to break. You know that vrs already run hot and to increase the bore like that just for a few hp doesnt make sense. All you do is build a strong 2.8 and run big boost. And yes most people build the 2.9 to make up for power lost wit low comp and also to help the turbo spool a little earlier.
Allan your right Lous car is out and alot of things that people say bout EIP are untrue like that 56 lbs on the track man I got a good laugh. The only time that car seen more then 35lbs and a shot was on a dyno and maybe on the street. BTW you still got the stock block in that thing.
GTI2LO Unless SEM was on his way to an 8sec pass that run then theres no way he was spinning the tires all the way down the track. The lines you saw were indeed from the slicks but anyone who makes a decent amount of power will leave those lines. Hell I would watch my friend go down the track with a b16 turbo honda makin 260whp and he would leave those tracks and he definetly was not spinning. So your prob gonna say I heard it in the engine. SEM runs a quaiffe 6speed with close ratio gearing so when he accelerates its almost impossible to he if he is spinning.
Brian


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (50CENT)*

3.0 t reliable with forged internals, if done correctly. reliable enough for everyday use? to4e


----------



## Spoolin2Bar (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (drivingisfun)*

They are plenty reliable. Talk to Matrix Engineering about it. They've built tons of those 3.0t motors.
Btw, have any of you guys actually seen a vr6 block crack or break? I think a 3.0 is plenty robust to run lots of power. Once you start having problems, then build a bottom end with a smaller bore. You'd easily be making over 550whp when this happens.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (50CENT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
GTI2LO Unless SEM was on his way to an 8sec pass that run then theres no way he was spinning the tires all the way down the track. The lines you saw were indeed from the slicks but anyone who makes a decent amount of power will leave those lines. Hell I would watch my friend go down the track with a b16 turbo honda makin 260whp and he would leave those tracks and he definetly was not spinning. So your prob gonna say I heard it in the engine. SEM runs a quaiffe 6speed with close ratio gearing so when he accelerates its almost impossible to he if he is spinning.
Brian[HR][/HR]​When you suspension is not tuned and the wieght is in the back the load on the front wheels is not that much. Since then I must say it is better with traction issues upto 3rd where you see the car pulling left and right from the tires bitting the track surface looking for grip. Also I should mention the condition of the track here in Canada are no where near as good as Englishtown that you have in your backyard. (bastards) Our track officials still haven't accepted imports to the extent that many in the USA have. Our officials will not VHT the whole track like Maple Grove or Englishtown. they just do the first 300' if lucky once during the whole day event. E-town would do it every pro qualifier.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GTI2lo)*

I realize that are tracks are better but still a 10.2 is a 10.2 and to do that spinning 26 inch slicks then the mph would have been much higher regardless of him missing a gear and plus spinning a 1/4 mile is a long way and unless he got over 700 wheel theres no way he spun the whole way. Just my 2 cents and I wasnt there but i know fwd drag racing and judging by the et, mph and power they were claiming that car dead hooked


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (Spoolin2Bar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They are plenty reliable. Talk to Matrix Engineering about it. They've built tons of those 3.0t motors.
Btw, have any of you guys actually seen a vr6 block crack or break? I think a 3.0 is plenty robust to run lots of power. Once you start having problems, then build a bottom end with a smaller bore. You'd easily be making over 550whp when this happens.[HR][/HR]​I have 2 blocks at my friends house that are cracked badly so yes ive seen it and they were only stock bores. And the cars that matrix have built do not make any impressive amounts of power. Take a 3.0 and pump 600 wheel out of it and it will not last 1 year of 1/4 mile racing let alone street driving 


[Modified by 50CENT, 9:55 PM 10-15-2002]


----------



## Spoolin2Bar (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (50CENT)*

How much power were the motors running when you had the failure? What were the specs of on them? built? How much boost? What turbo? Fuel? Where is the cracking? What caused it in your opinion? I'm just trying to get a better picture of this. It's just to easy to say one thing and miss the big picture.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (Spoolin2Bar)*

They were stock motors no boost on them they were just not maintained. They were both cracked on the deck one was actually cracked in side the piston wall. Cars still ran fine but were burning antifreeze so they would sputter at times. Your right its not easy to break a vr block but to bore it out then dump that much pressure on the weakened walls is not good for longevity.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (50CENT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Killa you dont run 3.0 or 3.1 in a vr with turbo unless you want the block to break. You know that vrs already run hot and to increase the bore like that just for a few hp doesnt make sense. All you do is build a strong 2.8 and run big boost. And yes most people build the 2.9 to make up for power lost wit low comp and also to help the turbo spool a little earlier.
Brian[HR][/HR]​That's the funniest thing i've heard all day, maybe not an all bore 3.0, dont tell me that a cast iron block can't take boost, don't make me go and look at the vr specs.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (killa)*

I aint gonna argue wit you. Go build one then. I dont sit here and tell you what to do wit a 16v cause im not famaliar wit it. When it comes to a vr block I know what works i just went through all of it. a 3.0 will work but with 35 pounds of boost from a t72 i dont think so. The pistons are to close together and make to much heat. Ive already seen 2 vr blocks crack cause of it. Whatever its cool look it up and build one but i know you wont so why argue.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GruvenVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (GruvenVR6)[HR][/HR]​its simple, money or knowledge.


----------



## TurboLou (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (vw16vcabby)*

Dont talk smack about blocks punk your car is broke ha ha ha jk jk jk


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (TurboLou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dont talk smack about blocks punk your car is broke ha ha ha jk jk jk[HR][/HR]​was that aimed at me????


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (vw16vcabby)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dont talk smack about blocks punk your car is broke ha ha ha jk jk jk
was that aimed at me????[HR][/HR]​No it was aimed at me. Hes a newbe and has to learn how to quote posts. And Lou I know the king of broke did not just call my sh$t broke. Which it is right now haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (50CENT)*

You're right, i'm not gonna look it up cause i dont care haha.


----------



## Spoolin2Bar (Oct 14, 2002)

So basically you are saying that you shouldn't bore the block out because you saw two unmaintained motors crack. This shows no relation to vr6 blocks cracking besides the fact that if you don't maintain them, you'll have problems. There is no data to suggest that boring out a VR6 to a 3.0 makes it any weaker then boring one out to a 2.9. If you could present some conclusive data about this that would be great. I just dont buy "everyone builds 2.9's, so 3.0's are poop" Who knows, maybe because the 3.0 has more surface area in the bore, it can disipate more heat. You never know until you try. Don't worry, theer is a GT66 powered 3.0 coming soon. Just you wait. BTW Q trim w/ a 1.0 a/r


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (Spoolin2Bar)*

I'm with justin on this one, just saying "trust me" or "you haven't done it", or " 16v's work this way, vr6's work this way" is a bunch of Bull, i str8 up dont buy it. It's like saying that you can't shave a vr6 head if it's warped, like saying that you can't shave a 16v head beyond .015", That's bunch of BS man.
BTW, this is for everyone that does not agree with me, please click here: http://offiz.bei.t-online.de/open.html 
Forget not, I'm the original Dondada, Come test me.








Hater back youngin'


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: What do 600hp VR6T's have that most don't? (50CENT)*

50cent aka brian ...
yea still the stock 1.8l bottom end next year the built 2.0 will debut..
however im not a fan of eip they gave me the run around when i had my integra
a long time back but damn if that s#h**(lou'svr6)*t aint fast.
allen


----------

